# Kohler 3500 Power Pro Generator



## mld2441 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a "Kohler 3500 Power Pro Generator" that has an 8 HP B&S engine, model #190412 1685-01. The generator had set for 6 years, gas still in it!!! I am going to shoot my brother!!! Anyway, broke it all down, cleaned it all up and it fired right off but wouldn't smooth out, ran pretty rough! I finally decided that the points needed to be replaced after all the cleaning and other tinkering. Found out the points setup went the way of the Dodo Bird, now we have an all electronic ignition system called a "Magnetron Ignition Module" that replaces the old points setup! I cut all the wires and removed the old armature and points setup and installed the new module accoeding to the instructions, reassembled the engine, it fired on the first pull!!! After a short warm up and a little adjusting I have it purring like a kitten, ....................... Only thing is........ Now my generator is not working? After doing a little research I learned the generator had a lead wire running from the generator to the points setup on the 8 HP B&S. I am assuming the current some how tickled, excited, or flashed the slip rings in the generator to make it start producing electricity! But now theres no current going to the generator because the points are gone and the new module has no hook up for this, what can I do to correct this. It seems to me I need something to jumpstart the generator to get it going, another power source from somewhere??? I thought about hitting it with a wire off the spark plug for a second to see if it would kickstart it, but I don't want to blow up a $700 generator! I know the generator will produce electricity because I have flashed it several times useing my electric drill, it works to start it generating, but does not solve my problem of the missing current? 
Can anybody tell me if they have a module that might fix this problem, or maybe suggest another way of fixing it so it will start without having to flash it every time I need to use it??? I would really appreciate some help with this one, I am stumped!!! Thanks, M.D.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Briggs/Kohler swap - charging issue*

mld2441 –Hi & welcome to TSF
I am no expert on exciting alternators – but do know that the power (current / voltage) needed to excite the windings is tiny and I think it only needs to be there to get the alternator working – that is, once it is up and running and delivering power it will continually self excite.

So – in the absence of inputs from those much wiser than I – I would suggest you connect the exciter lead to a small battery (even a torch battery should work) and the negative side to the gen set frame. So long as there is an excite circuit there whilst you start the gen set – you should be able to disconnect the battery once the gen set is up and going.

A bit sloppy I know – but in the absence of some more elegant solution – this should get your gen set up and running


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Briggs/Kohler swap - charging issue*

I found the attached link which has circuit diagrams and repair and service procedures for Kohler Gen sets which might give you some clues as to what you can to to get a more elegant solution to excite your alternator.

http://dl6.fileswap.com/download/?i...h=0dcb13c741c52478a886cae25e75feae&t=4ff23f89


----------



## mld2441 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr Chooks, thanks for the welcome and again for the info!!! I was farely sure the voltage was very low, especially coming off the points, thats why I was very leary of hitting it with the spark plug wire? But, that sounds like good old common sense to me, ....... You must be from Oklahoma!!!!!!! I will try it and see, I heard someone say they used a 9 volt battery to accomplish this, but I am like you, I think it possibly can be smaller than that and still do the job! Elegant, ...... maybe not, but if it works........... better than cranking it with my drill everytime! I will do a little experimenting and see what happens! I will keep you posted, maybe I can pay it forward!!! Have a great day and thanks again!


----------

